# What Hops To Buy From Nz For Ipa'ish Beers?



## Golani51 (18/8/12)

A friend is headed to New Zealand soon and can bring me back some goodies, namely whole hops.
Considering the price that Practicalfool paid for a kg of whole hops for, I'll probably grab two. What can you guys recommend? I am an IIPA sort of guy.


----------



## adryargument (18/8/12)

Motueka or Riwaka (Similiar to a degree) and Nelson Sauvin.


----------



## mwd (18/8/12)

+1 for Motueka very nice made a cracking APA with a Morgans Blue Mountain kit. Nelson Sauvin is also a nice hop as long as you don't go overboard with it.


----------



## DU99 (18/8/12)

Rakau Hops..i use in a golden ale



> Developed as a true dual purpose variety, it delivers soft bitterness through
> low levels of Cohumulone less than 25 % of alpha acids. Late hop character
> delivers tropical fruit aromas of passionfruit and peach


----------



## Jace89 (18/8/12)

Ive had a whole bunch of luck using Motueka and Simcoe together.
Motueka and Nelson combined would be fairly badass IPA if used correctly.


----------



## mahonya1 (18/8/12)

Golani51 said:


> A friend is headed to New Zealand soon and can bring me back some goodies, namely whole hops.
> Considering the price that Practicalfool paid for a kg of whole hops for, I'll probably grab two. What can you guys recommend? I am an IIPA sort of guy.




Not sure how they will go in an IIPA, but I made a great Amber Ale using Wai-iti hops in late. Definitely worth a go....... great hop!


----------



## pk.sax (18/8/12)

R, that cube I gave you before moving was made with kiwi motueka and cascade. Never had trouble with motueka, haven't tried the rest yet anyway.
Btw, better to call ahead and organise for the shop to get a cube of hops. Otherwise your mate would be lugging pellets I think.


----------



## Nick JD (18/8/12)

Is there a "bad" NZ hop?


----------



## Bizier (18/8/12)

Plus 7 million for Motueka. I recently used some in an IPA and it works a treat.

If it were me, I would also consider the non-NZ-bred cultivars as well.


----------



## Golani51 (18/8/12)

practicalfool said:


> R, that cube I gave you before moving was made with kiwi motueka and cascade. Never had trouble with motueka, haven't tried the rest yet anyway.
> Btw, better to call ahead and organise for the shop to get a cube of hops. Otherwise your mate would be lugging pellets I think.



Send me the details for where you grabbed it PK.
You paid $35 for the kg of cascade didn't you?


----------



## bum (18/8/12)

DU99 said:


> Rakau Hops..i use in a golden ale


+1

I used this for the first time recently. I didn't quite hit them hard enough (they're pretty soft) but what is there is fairly lovely.


----------



## mr_tyreman (18/8/12)

Nick JD said:


> Is there a "bad" NZ hop?



i made a Southern Cross 13.8% Imperial IPA.......horrible, horrible hop.....great for bittering..nothing else 

NOTHING ELSE!!!

hahahah all the rest are fantastic....bit of a risk of the NZ'DANK!


----------

